# Freckles on tummy



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Like every cockapoo, Tilly loves tummy tickles!! Over the last few weeks, when giving her tummy rubs I've noticed a couple of little brown freckles on her lower abdomen.... Towards her girly bits!

At first I thought they were dirt, but they're definitely not budging - I've just been tickling her tummy and she must have about 6 or 7 now. Are they normal? Did anyone else's poo develop them around this age? She'll be 9 months old next week xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

How cute! I'll have to check Molly's tummy when she wakes up. She is due for a haircut so will have to dig around to find some She has really pale brown splotches when her tummy is shaved.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady has no freckles to speak of


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I just checked. At first I thought I saw freckles but on closer inspection they all turned out to be thistles, flecks of dirt, nipples or bug bites


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly doesn't have them either only brown splotches (pigmentation spots I guess but bigger than a freckle)


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake has two. Hubby pointed them out to the vet and she said nothing to worry about. At first glance we thought it was a tick.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks guys, I will try to get a pic so I can show you what they look like x


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Here are some of Tilly's freckles, they are only small so I've circled them!

I wonder if its some kind of change in pigmentation?


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

I've just had a look at Nellie and she has a few freckles also. At first I thought it was bits of dirt but they aren't shifting. Like you said I think it's just changes in the pigmentation of the skin


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks Claire  I'm a worrier! I noticed the first one when it appeared and now every time I look there seem to be more! It just seemed strange that they suddenly appeard. Maybe it's a choccypoo thing  xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> Thanks Claire  I'm a worrier! I noticed the first one when it appeared and now every time I look there seem to be more! It just seemed strange that they suddenly appeard. Maybe it's a choccypoo thing  xx


Maybe choccypoo's grow chocolate chips


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Lottierachel said:


> Thanks Claire  I'm a worrier! I noticed the first one when it appeared and now every time I look there seem to be more! It just seemed strange that they suddenly appeard. Maybe it's a choccypoo thing  xx


 I don't think it's anything to worry about. Nellie didn't have any a week ago and now has a few...maybe best to keep an eye on it but I'm sure it's just cute little freckles  xx


----------

